# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi2010

## salamanda

DUKE KUJTUAR SHKOLLEN...

Me zjarr djaloshar
djeg harten e relievit
derrasen e zeze,
tabelen e Mendelejevit...

Pi nga barkushet... e mesuesit te biologjise
per hir te hamendjeve te historise,
gjerave qe s'kam mesuar,
objektivave te drejtorise...

Rreshtohem per apel tabu...
Ketu! 
O zuzaro-majmuno-u-u-u!

Te pellas pa djallezi,
t'i "pagezoj" klasat?
Po fjalet e ndyra t'i lakoj
ne te gjitha rasat...?

"Pellumbat e perlyen oborrin...Shefki!"
Dakort,zoti mesues,
i fshij une glasat!

----------


## salamanda

NE BODRUM...

Sikur t'i trazoj shakulljt me gjalp,
do te gjej zhvatarake
qe shkembejne mall kallp
te lyer me parfum parisian;
demagoge mercenare 
qe lemojne planetin e premtimeve
me astaret e kostumeve,
bashkefshatare qe flijojne evlatet 
te gufoskat e shkembinjve,
per gjelberimin e agrumeve...
Pranvera gjen sebep,
stinet i tremb
me trendafilin pa asnje gjemb!
Leqendisen vere e vjeshte...
dimri papritur logjikon...
S'me duhen tekat e dobicit!
Ndaj dhimbjelumturine,
kthej ne emerues te perbashket
falsitetin e hicit...

----------


## salamanda

POETIT

Nen pelerinen e perralles
ecen nje kuceder bishtdredhur...
dhe gelltit peshk,lejlek,kenete...
Ia paske hedhur prape ,o poet-
pasagjer i ngjales?!
Kafken tende une e perdor si kallep poezie
T'i derdh te gjitha vargjet e mia
qe dua t'i mbaj mend perjete
sidomos,ato qe s'i marr vesh as vete
Atehere prishet magjia e fjales

----------


## salamanda

TELEVIZORI...

Altoparlantet e televizorit te ri
qoshe me qoshe 
qesendisin heshtjen...
Trishtohem pa shkak,
kam punuar tere diten...
Nje telenovele e kam hak!
...bukuroshes i peshojne rende gabimet,
si leve perdor qeshjen...
...konviktorja shtatezane...
...krajli i syrgjynosur plak...
Argetohem duke kerkuar stacione pa figura
( alegori pa dicitura?)
Stacioni i shtateqinde...
...prindi,thjeshte,pason keshillat e trasheguara...
dhe merret me dashnoren e braktisur
qe dikur prej zemerimit
preu gershetat,
grisi getat,
ndezi cigaren me petalet e prushta
te pendimit...
S'i s'pame dramen e spitalit!
Po kete televizor kush e komandon:
supermamia qe preu kerthizen e djallit,
apo terroristi i penduar qe ka frike te pjerdhe ne avion?

----------


## salamanda

URATE E MALLKIM


Sa here qe e kisha parafytyruar
tmerrin e palombarit bombol shpuar,
isha zgjuar...

Tashme,jam zhytur ne fuci
gjerat kane ndryshuar...

Qofte e bekuar e veja e veremosur...
eshte duke festuar...
Me jaranin!?
Aha,tre dite pas krimit te persosur...

Pifshin lengun e kufomes time te aciduar!

----------


## salamanda

MISTER

Troc :xhoker: e goxha e shendoshe,
por te admiroj kur ecen serbes-serbes...
Me clodh vrapimi yt i lehte,
si kercim ekzotik,
neper vape,rrebesh...

Prape ndalon perballe meje dhe hesht,
pa ndrojtje,pa frike...
C'te mundon?
Vec ti e di!
Edhe zoti qe s'me tregon...

----------


## salamanda

DRITARJA E HAPUR...

Sa arome e kendshme vjen nga kopshti...
Fillimisht numeroj pemet
pastaj gjethet,
kokrrat e sheges,
farat...

Kam ndermend te te blej nje mi cirku,piciruk...
Bashke do jemi deshmitare te ciftimit te trumcakeve mbi parvaz
Perngjasojne me martesa njerezore,
sigurisht, me gjeste e rite sqepore
Do degjosh saze,
rrefenja rrugacore,
perkedhelite e halles... 
Do ndjekesh gjurme sorkadhesh
Do shetisesh ishuj...
do fluturosh permbi dallgen e madhe,
ne qilim te thurur me lesh gjenitalesh,
qe t'i shpetosh syrit te keq 
Nejse,sa me dhemb fundbarku
oh,nene,baba,dreq...
Erdhi vakti i vjeljes se gezimit...
Foshnja ime ke lindur e vdekur!?
Klith aq fort sa s'degjohet Krakatoa
Dhimbja nderron kursin!
Busulla ma con dynjane
drejt veriut e universit i paane
Per se gjalli me shqyejne,
por s'me hane
kanibalet qe thyejne me dysh
prima donnat e majme te fatit
S'qenkan... poshte krevatit!
Ben vaki... 
te kene bllokuar vrimat e djathit...

Qumeshti im dallgezon pellgun e loteve
Si **** e jargezuar pi
Zgjohem 
Fantazma jote ben dashuri
Une perdhunohem!

----------


## salamanda

S'VDES KOLLAJ!

Hakerrehuni ju:
"Shko ruaj rrenojat e trurit!
Tyt,derdimen llafazan!

Kam tre jete e ca...!

Sa per t'u marre me kontrabande kokaine 
te paketuar ne kishe,
Don Kuqal...

Sa per t'i cjerre masken vetes,
prapeseprape jam une:
c'skandal!
Pse s'shperndaj gezim global?

Sa per t'i thene qejfliut:
Te thashe qe do te biesh ne pus
ashtu i dehur mbremje e agim
Gjithsesi,prite litarin...
domethene,qefinin tim

Ca caste jete me nevojiten
per te ngjitur Olimpin,
si kujtim...

----------


## salamanda

MALL PER VETEN

Konkursi letrar qe i korruptuar,
por fituesit s'u ndeshkuan me...
incest te enderruar
Quaje sekret te kobshem
ose injorance te dobishme
Quaje perfolje nismash te kota,
ku gjithkush kontribon:
Une kryesoj!
E quaj cucuritje
dhe shpejt lepij pjaten ne sy te miqve.
S'gjykoj...
Martohem
Kam mall per veten
Me largon

----------


## salamanda

DIMER...

Dashnorit shkruaji nje leter
me shkrimin te imet,
qe te kete vend per te sharat!
Pranoje humbje me nje kusht:
postieri t'i beje te fala me grusht!

Je pezmatuar...
Qaravitesh qoshe me qoshe
Pa mundohu te shkruash balada bardhoshe,
se debora ia lexon grarise se ngujuar

Nderkohe racionet e pastermase,
furnizimet e spinaqit...
i shperndan djali i Thomase
Ai e meriton nje monument
tek sheshi i fshatit,
kurse ti...
dashurine e castit.

----------


## salamanda

CFARE SIKLETI!

C'hengra qepare?
Eh...garniture te perzier...
Aha!Jam i sigurte qe po pi
kapucino me kerma fetusesh te bluar...
Tani!

Pikesynimi im si gjygjtar i castit eshte
shuarja e sherrit te mistikeve mistrece...
Pse hartojne parajsen mbi pllaka mermeri?
Kur do te vije fundi botes?
Kush predikon atje?
Zhurmojne xhepat e kapotes...

Intervistohen idhnaket,
Divorcohen pule-kokosh
duke cukitur lafshen e klitorit...
Ecin kokeposhte kurvaret,
kerkojne minjte e hales...
Ngrijne kallkan kenaqesite
Behen bloze hordhite e Bosforit,
Varet Santa duarbosh...
nga llampadari i katedrales

Perulem duke i shkelur syrin nje profeti 
prej verteti...
Me thote dicka tani fiks!
Po cfare,cfare?!
Simptomat e hershme te cmendurise!
Cfare sikleti...

----------


## salamanda

MESAZH PRIVAT

Dikush me shau poet psikopat
Medemek me ka dale yndyra...
T'i thoja: S'me shijon strofa katervargeshe!
A do me ngopte me fjale te ndyra?

----------


## salamanda

ULLUKU...

Kete ulluk druri ma pruri posta nostalgjike
I perket kasolles ku mbanim leksione romantike...
Rizgjime energjike
Rishkerdhime fantastike 
Mirepo ti ike qe ike...

----------


## Daja-GONI

Ach du scheisse !

----------


## salamanda

Biografi e shkurter,e ngjeshur,bindese...

Pershendetje Daja-GONI!!!


"Ach du scheisse !"


E grish per darke
te urtin mjekerrmurrme,
qe jeton ne nje shpelle malore...
Si shkalle perdor litar lekuredhie,
S'flet dot sonte,s'ka pike fuqie,
por buzeqesh ne shenje miqesie

Karriga pershendet ulokun,me kercellima
Delja begenis bariun,me blegerima
Te pershendes mik!
Per hir te te nesermes
plot pasoja:
Te lumte goja!

----------


## salamanda

POETI...

Hapet vetvetiu qetapi i keshtundodhjeve
Ashtu i verdhe fletedermuar prej lodhjeve...
Truproja tartabiqesh te majme si kryeradhe
Si gjithnje,me rreshta gjuhesh llapaqene
Ilustrohet edhe nje vdekje e rralle...
Shpirti i zhapikut struket,
perqendruar kryesisht ne bisht...
Poeti zhduket...

----------


## salamanda

ANKETE

Anketohen... shkarazi mbi kenaqesite e debores
Sa rreshqasin me saje?
Kush preferon kapaket e korbulles?
Ortekakulloren kush mund ta perlaje?

Marrin pjese miq qe s'njihen
Keqdashes qe s'blihen
Femije,prind,xhuxh,xhind...
Pyetet cdo shpat malor e plazh zallor
Njerezit pse nxijne?
S'u pergjigjen njeqind per qind...

----------


## salamanda

ENDERR

Tezje e pispillosur taze kujton nje kirurg 
"...U shofte shejtani!
Te keqen tezja,
harraqi me la bisturin ne miter
e u zhduk shtrigani..."
Mos eshte ai dem me briret si paterica
qe patrullon vetem ato rrugica ku vriten qezaret ne diten e betimit?
Apo farketari i Batos qe ka veshur
fundin kadife qe more hua
per mbremjen e vallezimit?
Padyshim eshte ai tipi qe duket per ibret...
Ia cimbidh testikulat nje mi gjirizesh,
me piskatore e bejne synet
C'pret pse s'dridhet
baltovinave te udhes se frikes?
I endet shpirti neper tundra
kembadoras...
...kotullumba...
Akrobat i arenave te dhimbjes
Skenograf e spikatur melodramash
Shkurt,feckederr!
Nderroj mendje :mace e verdhe: uri langua!
Ai lendohet
Kerkon nje shami...
Qan si femije
Zbukurohet

----------


## salamanda

AUTOBIOGRAFIKE

Gjeneral Joshja 
do t'm'i hedhe me katapulte drejt gojes...
Pa parime,disipline,regjim...
Jam frut i pasojes...
Do shendoshem ca,
por,**** it!
Do t'i ha!
Nga mulla e kalit te trojes
Gjysmekapsit syte
Mmm,si arrat s'ka!

----------


## salamanda

KEMBA...

Kundra deshires se vet,
hena i dhuron nje kepuce talismani,
pastaj kemba shalon mbi nje skelet
Skeleti ecen perjete
por shsht,se eshte sekret!
Clodh njeren kembe midis shetitores se shkrete,
tjetren ne kat' te trete
(Kemben e vertete)

----------

